# Hello



## broke91hatch (Mar 13, 2008)

My name is Matt
Im 25 and live in Kansas City, KS. I love military aircraft and everything about them. I have been in a WW2 mood for awhile now, just found this site while googling historic WW2 wrecks. My grandpa also was part of the ground crew for the AVG in China for awhile. I hope to learn alot while being on here.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome Matt


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 13, 2008)

broke91hatch said:


> My name is Matt
> Im 25 and live in Kansas City, KS. I love military aircraft and everything about them. I have been in a WW2 mood for awhile now, just found this site while googling historic WW2 wrecks. My grandpa also was part of the ground crew for the AVG in China for awhile. I hope to learn alot while being on here.


If your AVG related i would aim for the Airshow in Geneseo NY where this year the emphasis will be on AVG so far they have 10 P40's coming in with more on line


----------



## broke91hatch (Mar 13, 2008)

I wish I could but the funds won't allow it. I will have to stick with the CAF Heart of America wing expo and the Kansas City Aviation Expo. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

Like the siggy, Pb!


----------



## ccheese (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Matt.

Nice siggy, pb...

Charles


----------



## DOUGRD (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome Matt! Did your grandfather tell you any stories of his days with the AVG? You rarely hear about the ground crews or Navy deck crews.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2008)

See the holes in the wall? Put your fingers there....


----------



## Bf109_g (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey there and welcome to the forum


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Mar 16, 2008)

g'day from sunny Far North Queensland


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2008)

G'day Matt and welcome to heaven of the site. A time to dwell on our mutal passion Aeroplanes and Aircraft of all types. Ah such things dreams are made of


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2008)

....and to play with those holes in the wall...


----------



## Njaco (Mar 16, 2008)

Lucky is so easily amused. Throw a penny in a round room, tell him its in the corner, and he'll spend days in there!!


----------



## A4K (Mar 17, 2008)

Or give him 12 shovels, and tell him to take his pick... 

Welcome to the coop mate!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 17, 2008)

Ooohh.....look! A penny in the corner...!!!


----------



## broke91hatch (Mar 17, 2008)

DOUGRD said:


> Welcome Matt! Did your grandfather tell you any stories of his days with the AVG? You rarely hear about the ground crews or Navy deck crews.



A couple, I really need to ask him some more. He said he and a bunch of people were washing up in a creek or something. He said a couple of US planes decided to do a mock strafing run to mess with them, but they left their guns armed by accident. He said nobody was hit and he has one of the shell casings that he picked up and made into a lighter. He also said that one time they offered each guy a single scoop of ice cream if they would walk to the creek/river to wash up and he said screw that, Im not walking a mile and a half for a coop of ice cream. 

Those are the only ones I can remember off the top of my head. I will ask him about some more when I see him this summer.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 17, 2008)

looking forward to them....


----------



## DOUGRD (Mar 18, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> looking forward to them....



Ditto!!!


----------



## DBII (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome Matt

DBII


----------



## Célérité (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

